# New to me Giant TCR T-Mobile



## dxdgenert (Jun 19, 2008)

Thank to all for the advice in my initial post:
https://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=177585

I was able to find a 2005 Giant TCR T-Mobile frameset in like-new condition for $400.
The bike has an interesting history... It was a test bike for another large manufacturer to compare to their carbon road frames. It has very, very few miles and looks almost new.

I stripped my Fuji Team and had the components switched over at a local shop.

Wow! Weighing in at 16.5 lbs with Shimano 105 pedals (keep in mind, that I am also running a FSA Gossamer Triple crank... Heavy), this is an absolute pleasure to ride. I needed to replace my clamp-on Ultegra derailleur with a braze-on, so I took the opportunity to upgrade to Dura Ace. It shifts a bit smoother but not noticeably so. What is really impressive is that I was able to drop 2 lbs. off of the weight of my Fuji Team simply by changing frames and front derailleur. All that I can say is that this frame is very, very light. Next up is a set of Speedplay X/3 pedals to shave off another 200 grams. Maybe next year I'll switch to a compact double crankset and get this thing into the 15 lbs. range.

The complete bike has a nice feel to it but not soft or muted. The handling is incredibly sensitive and crisp.

Some may dispise the magenta paint or the T-Mobile sheme but I am really happy the wya that it turned out. Now if I could just ride like Ullrich, Zabel or Vino... Well, I guess there are ways that I could  . In all, I have about $1500 into this set up.

I would love to hear any thoughts and/or opinions on my first foray into carbon. Any other TCR riders out there?

Anyhow, enjoy the pictures:








Complete build at 16.57 lbs.









Ritchey WCS Carbon post and Fizik Arione









Cane Creek headset, Ritchey WCS 4 Axis stem and WCS Carbon Logic bars









FSA Gossamer Triple crankset, Arundel Dave-O cages and Dura Ace Triple derailleur









Mavic Ksyrium SL SSC Tubular wheelset, Vittoria Rally tires and Ultegra derailleur


----------



## jupiterrn (Sep 22, 2006)

Very nice build. I have the nonadvanced TCR T-Mobile painted bike. I love it but I wish it were a little larger and will probably be parting it out for sale here soon and going to a Specialized Roubaix. The TCR is a great bike but a little too aggressive for my back problems. I still like the T-Mobile paint.


----------



## dxdgenert (Jun 19, 2008)

jupiterrn said:


> Very nice build. I have the nonadvanced TCR T-Mobile painted bike. I love it but I wish it were a little larger and will probably be parting it out for sale here soon and going to a Specialized Roubaix. The TCR is a great bike but a little too aggressive for my back problems. I still like the T-Mobile paint.


What is the difference between the Advanced and non-Advanced?

I'm assuming that mine is a TCR Advanced T-Mobile from what I have gathered.

As an aside, to anyone with a copy of the 2005 Velo News Buyer's Guide featuring my bike on the cover, I would absolutely love a scan of the pages for this bike  .


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

dxdgenert said:


> What is the difference between the Advanced and non-Advanced?
> 
> I'm assuming that mine is a TCR Advanced T-Mobile from what I have gathered.
> .


The difference between the TCR Advanced and the TCR Composite (non-advanced) was the different grade of carbon used. The Advanced was (and still is, now known as the TCR Advanced SL) made from T-800 carbon and the TCR composite was made from T-700 carbon. Giant claims that the T-800 is significantly lighter and stiffer than the T-700 stuff.

Yours is an Advanced, you can tell because the seat tube has a wheel arch carved into it.


----------



## Le Wrench (May 12, 2009)

Good find! Congrats.

I dig the magenta. The paint scheme is one of the classiest team bike designs. Today's team bikes are kinda too Nascar.

Now all you need is to track down a matching team cap/hat.


----------

